# Sourcing APA Style



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I have a question. I am doing a paper and I want to write a definition for ADHD, but I can't go back to the main source which is the DSM.

How do you guys usually source this. Do you use the American Psychological Association referenced at the bottom of the paper?

American Psychiatric Association. (2000). _Diagnostic and statistical manual __of mental disorders _(4th ed., text rev.). Washington, DC: Author.


Do you quote the definition from a different paper. For example:​
Attention defecit/hyper-activity disorder (ADHD) is characterized by "behavioral symptoms of inattention, hyperactivity and impulsivity" (Martel, Owen, Tortya, & Nigg, 2010, p.186). ​
or do you just choose symptoms for example hyperactivity, inactivity and impulsivity that are seen in almost all writing about ADHD and then source​
Attention defecit/hyperactivity disorder is characterized by behavioural symptoms of inattention, hyperactivity and impulsivity (Pelham, Foster & Robb, 2007).​
Which do you recommend? Thanks.​


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

1. Author’s last name and first initial are listed first
2. Next, only the publication year is put in parentheses
3. The title of the book is next. It gets italicized and only capitalize the first word and proper nouns
4. Publisher’s city follows 
5. Finally, the publisher’s name is listed last

I have a excellent APA guide, if you need it let me know. Quoting it from a different paper would be wrong, you want to use the original source.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

I am not sure I understand your question. Are you asking about using footnotes vs. in-text citations? What do you mean that you can't go to the main source? 

I am not sure how the definition is used in the context of the paper, but personally I would not cite your definition unless it is for a specific reason (within the context of the paper). I am not a pysch major, so I don't know about the specifics of your paper, but I never use and cite a definition unless I want to draw particular attention to that definition. If you are just writing a paper about ADD and therefore want to let the reader know what ADD is, then in my opinion you should come up with your own definition (therefore you don't cite) and possibly draw examples from different sources to point out any issues that you want to make clear. 

I hope that helps, sorry if I missed what you were asking.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I was referring to intext citations. 

I can't quote the 2000 definition since all of our sources have to be between years 2006-2010.

I might have to go see someone at my writing centre, though I hate asking questions or for help. It's one of the most difficult things for me.


----------

